# How bout Black Eagle arrows?



## J-Rod (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking for some feedback on them. I think I'm gonna ditch my Bloodlines and was wondering how the BE are shooting and holding up. Looking at the Outlaws and Carnivores. I hear they are very consistent and are a great company to deal with. What's your 2 cents?


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 22, 2014)

Been shooting the B/E ,,,carnivores for two years ,,great shafts ..!!! Very consistent,&,fly great ..!!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 22, 2014)

This was 50 yards with a carnivore a few weeks ago. Not a very good picture, but I actually shot through a blazer.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2014)

Shooting their crossbow bolts into a block target, I lost 3 inserts out of 3 bolts in less than 3 shots per bolt. I tossed the rest. Junk in my opinion. Too bad. They flew great.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a better picture, sorry they are so large.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 22, 2014)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Shooting their crossbow bolts into a block target, I lost 3 inserts out of 3 bolts in less than 3 shots per bolt. I tossed the rest. Junk in my opinion. Too bad. They flew great.



I'm thinking to try some better glue 

They do fly great, and are very tough. I wouldn't toss them just because of some bad glue.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh yeah. ..I forgot to add that after shooting a deer & getting a complete passthrough, the shaft end just exlploded when it lodged in the dirt. I didn't see any rocks, just dirt. I don't think that should have happened. Their arrows may be okay. I can't say. But their crossbow bolts were a waste of my hard earned money


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2014)

countryboy27012 said:


> I'm thinking to try some better glue
> 
> They do fly great, and are very tough. I wouldn't toss them just because of some bad glue.



If you pay as much as they're charging for arrows of this caliber, you shouldn't have to add better glue, they should be using the best glue already. Just saying


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome arrows and very consistent tolerances! Just picked up a new batch of carnivores last week from south shore archery supply and they are flying dead on. Have heard nothing but positive stuff about them. 50 grain brass inserts in the front with a finished arrow weight at 415 grains. They should do me well here in Ohio in a couple weeks!


----------



## KillZone (Oct 23, 2014)

Great arrows, just pick one!!!


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 23, 2014)

Great arrows I have the Carnivores, Zombie Slayers for hunting and Challengers for 3D. I have no complaints at all. Since they are in Georgia when I order off their website by noon I usually get them the next day. Not sure if it may be 2 days this time of year? Unless your local shop has them in stock. Zombie Slayers are my favorite they work good with todays faster dual hard cam bows.


----------



## DuckArrow (Oct 23, 2014)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Oh yeah. ..I forgot to add that after shooting a deer & getting a complete passthrough, the shaft end just exlploded when it lodged in the dirt. I didn't see any rocks, just dirt. I don't think that should have happened. Their arrows may be okay. I can't say. But their crossbow bolts were a waste of my hard earned money



Never bought their crossbow bolts. However, inserts don't come glued at all on arrows. You have to cut them to your draw length and then glue the insert in. If the insert comes out on my arrows. I either blame the glue or myself for not gluing them correct. I did have a CX arrow explode one time. However, I did shoot the buck directly in the spine.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 23, 2014)

I shot the Carnivores for 3D.  They're one of the most accurate shafts I've shot.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a variety of Black Eagle shafts. 

I like the Carnivores best. I hunt with them and put them through some serious torture. My Girlfriend shoots the Outlaws.

I have quite a collection from this year of "robin hooded" arrows. If you have an accurate bow I suggest you dont shoot at the same dot more than once! 

You will be happy with whichever shaft you choose.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 23, 2014)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Shooting their crossbow bolts into a block target, I lost 3 inserts out of 3 bolts in less than 3 shots per bolt. I tossed the rest. Junk in my opinion. Too bad. They flew great.



Sounds like a poor job of gluing the inserts in was the problem, very easy fix...


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 23, 2014)

DuckArrow said:


> Never bought their crossbow bolts. However, inserts don't come glued at all on arrows. You have to cut them to your draw length and then glue the insert in. If the insert comes out on my arrows. I either blame the glue or myself for not gluing them correct. I did have a CX arrow explode one time. However, I did shoot the buck directly in the spine.



Hmm. I think their crossbow bolts are supposed to come ready to shoot. Maybe I'm wrong. Every other bolt I've tried came ready. There's no cutting to length on a crossbow. Guess I'll try some glue. Dad loved how they flew. They were more accurate & consistent out to 60 yards than any other bolt I've tried. I wanted to get some arrows to, but after my experience with their bolts, I decided not to


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 23, 2014)

Love my Zombies. Consistent and tough. Had 2 in the last 2 years go through deer and lodge into stumps or branches broadhead deep and no damage.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 23, 2014)

XJfire75 said:


> Love my Zombies. Consistent and tough. Had 2 in the last 2 years go through deer and lodge into stumps or branches broadhead deep and no damage.



Love my Zombies....the logo had to go though.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 23, 2014)

Just shot this 40 yard Robin Hood about 10 minutes ago with my carnivores. They fly awesome.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Love the Carnivores, best arrows I ever shot. I order mine and they are on the porch the next day. Great Customer Service!!! I used to shoot the BloodLines and now I shoot the Carnivores.


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 23, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> Just shot this 40 yard Robin Hood about 10 minutes ago with my carnivores. They fly awesome.



But its not in the middle


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 23, 2014)

p&y finally said:


> But its not in the middle



Hey its close! lol


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 24, 2014)

I shot the Carnivores last year for 3D and got some crested Zombie Slayers for deer season and love them both.  I don't think you can go wrong with any Black Eagle arrow.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 24, 2014)

Alright. Someone enlighten me, what makes one arrow fly more true than another.....annnnnnnndddddd go.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 24, 2014)

The straightness of the arrow.

My Carnivores are .001

My girlfriends Outlaws are .004 I believe....maybe .006


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 25, 2014)

Placed my order for the 300 spine. Can't wait to try them out. I've been shooting an arrow on the lighter side and have been wanting to change for a while. Don't really know why I waited til middle of the season to pull the trigger. Fingers crossed that I'll just have to re sight in and that's it.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 25, 2014)

J-Rod said:


> Placed my order for the 300 spine. Can't wait to try them out. I've been shooting an arrow on the lighter side and have been wanting to change for a while. Don't really know why I waited til middle of the season to pull the trigger. Fingers crossed that I'll just have to re sight in and that's it.



At about 400 grains those arrows are going to pack a punch! Good luck!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 25, 2014)

The wife and both shoot Black Eagle Arrows for a few years and great arrows.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 27, 2014)

J-Rod said:


> Placed my order for the 300 spine. Can't wait to try them out. I've been shooting an arrow on the lighter side and have been wanting to change for a while. Don't really know why I waited til middle of the season to pull the trigger. Fingers crossed that I'll just have to re sight in and that's it.



Thats exactly what I did, lol. Switched in the middle of the season to heavier arrows cause I was having penetration issues on the last 3 or 4 animals I shot. Definitely have a lot more spacing between my pins but thats not an issue.


----------



## gatorgetter (Oct 27, 2014)

I have shot four deer with the same BE crossbow bolt and Bi-polar , spined the last one . Got it cleaned up and ready for #5, very accurate and consistent


----------

